# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj QEMAL QERIMIN, Pozharan Kosovë

## bili99

....Kerkoj shokun e studimeve, Qemal Qerimi nga Pozharani i Kosoves...une nuk e kam pare ,dhe s'kam degjuar gje per ate dhe familjen e tij qe nga viti 1992 qe kur erdha ne Amerike.........Kush e sheh kete postim dhe di gje lus qe te me ndihmoje ne venje kontakti ne kete shoqerine tone te larget...dhe te shkeputur per 15 vite...Mbi te gjitha shpresoj se eshte mire ai dhe familja e tij................

Une muajin e kaluar u antarsova ne kete" forum", dhe me ra ne sy rubrika "Kerkoj"............

sinqerisht,
    Xhabir Alili,Chicago , USA

----------


## Musi

me vjen mir qe e kerkon shokun tend por merr kete numer te postes se gjilanit dergo emrin e sakt te ti dhe vendbanimin e me pardshem... 6000 shpresoj qe te ndihmojn sa do pak¨

----------


## bili99

> me vjen mir qe e kerkon shokun tend por merr kete numer te postes se gjilanit dergo emrin e sakt te ti dhe vendbanimin e me pardshem... 6000 shpresoj qe te ndihmojn sa do pak¨


Rrofsh   ti   per   keshillen. KUr  u   antarsova   ne   forum   e  pashe   kete  teme   dhe   u   gezova  bile,jetonim  ne   ne   gohe   tjeter   dhe  eshte   interesant   se   po  te  jete   sot   eshte   vertete   e  paarsyeshme   moskomunikim    kaq  i   gjate   ...por,  ne   kemi   qene   studente  ne  Prishtine..dhe   ne   ate   kohe   kur  e  kemi   lene  Prishtinen    nuk   kemi   pas   internet....eshte   kohe   tjeter   tani...
Me  ka   bere   pershtypje   se    se  per  nje   vit   nuk   eshte  paraqit   njeri   ...

Tu  rrit  ndera   Musi...une   mbase   do  te   shkoj  edhe   ne   Kosove nje  dite  por  si   i   thone   : shpresojme...

E   dij   se   do  te  kemi   nje   shprazeti   ne   mes...nje   largesi,   do   njohtohemi   me   familjet   tona  te   reja...    do  te  kemi   edhe  kujtime malli nga   rinia   e  kaluar...dhe   me   e   dhimbshmja   do  te   kemi  nga  nje   ngushellim    te   vonuar   per   njeritjetrin qe   ne   kete   kohe te  gjate ndarje   nuk   e  kemi   bere   per   vellezrit   tane  qe  nuk  jetojne  me   fizikisht( Ismailin  vellaun  tim    dhe  Xhevatin   vellaun  e  Qemalit)

me  nderime  per   miqesine  qe   nuk   vdes,
bili99

----------


## bili99

Per  moderatoret:  kjo  teme  mund  te   mbyllet,   pasi   shoku   im  i  studimeve     si  me  i  zoti  se  une   me  gjeti!
Pas  17  vitesh   ne  jemi  ne  kontakt  nga  vera  qe  e  lam  pas,  ai  eshte  shendoshe  e  mire ,ka   krijuar  familje  dhe  ka  nje  shoqe  jete  nga  Tirana  dhe dy  femije  shume  te  bukur,nje  djale  dhe  nje  vajze.
Falemnderit   te  gjithe  atyre  qe me kane kontaktuar ne privat.
Miqesia e  vertete   eshte bukuria  e  jetes, mbetet   e perjetshme  edhe pas  ndarjeve  kaq   te  gjata   me  kohe  dhe  hapesire.


me  nderime,
bili99

----------

